# Question about lights



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

I own a 55 gallon tank and currently have two 18" 15 Watt bulbs. I heard this wasn't enough so I did some looking around and these lights were recommended to me.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product.xml?product_id=24037;category_id=2543;pcid1=1843;pcid2=

&

http://www.hellolights.com/484xcofraq4x.html

I wondered if the WPG is too high. I think it works out as 4.7 WPG


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

4.7wpg is doable but you need to make sure you keep on top of things *all* the time. If you're just starting out with planted tanks, I'd stay away from that much light.

I recommend between 2.5 - 3 wpg. You can grow pretty much anything with this much light. Also keep in mind that with this much lighting, you will need CO2 and macro/micro fertilization for the tank.

A good source for "retrofit" lighting is www.ahsupply.com. I haven't used them as I'm not in the US but I've only heard good things about their products.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with Laith, both about AH Supply, and about too much light. I have 3.8 watts per gallon and am seriously looking into reducing that to 2.5 in order to slow down the growth of algae primarily, but also to slow down the plant growth. If that 55 gallon tank has two short light fixtures, one for each end, you could use AH Supply 55 watt kits to retrofit each fixture: http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm. If those are too long at about 22 1/2 inch each, you could make or buy an AHS canopy to cover the whole top of the tank and use two 55 watt kits to get 2.0 watts per gallon. If that seems not to be enough light, you can always add a couple of 13 watt kits to get 2.5 watts per gallon. Installing the AHS kits is easy if you can drill a hole and connect wires with screw nuts.


----------



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks both for your repiles! I'm not sure of how fertiliastion of the tank works. Do I just add some sort of liquids and stuff?

I was thinking of just turning on two of the lights that will make it 2.3 WPG

I really like the lights at AH supply, they've been recommended by so many people. The only thing is I'm not very clever at putting things together and it puts me off a bit  

I'm using Seachem Flourish Excel (Organic carbon for the planted aquarium) instead of proper co2. I guess I will need to upgrade to Nutrafin kit?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I third Ahsupply.com it is a great place to get lights from. Simply great reflectors and bulbs.

2.3WPG should be fine for your tank, so if you did decide to get a fixture that you could turn on just 2 lights that would be great, because you always have more for the future if you decide to get some of the more rare high light demanding plants.

As far as wiring... its really quite easy. They give you good instructions and easy to follow diagrams. Plus all the parts are there, so no faffing about at home depot looking for the right parts.

For fertilizing, you should go over to the fertilizing part of the forum, its really quite helpful. You might want to check out gregwatsons.com for some realllllly cheap fertilizers, that will last a long time (2+ years) and that are really good quality.

Don't be put off by having to mix your own fertilizers. It is really quite easy. A gram of this.... a half spoon of that, and vuala!!


----------

